# A few of my Nubian girls



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

This picture was just so cute, They look like they are posing! Left to right on the back row is Madeline, Ginger, Prudence, and Truant is hiding, laying down is Lily and Connie and Holly is standing in front.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a really cute picture! Love all those long ears!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow what gorgeous girls you have.

Are they american nubians?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Actually Stacey they are all grades except for Ginger, she's 75% American Nubian.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so do you know what they are mixed with?

See I really like the look of your does but I dislike the normal purbred nubian look.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty! Thats a great pic


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! They sure have gotten bigger since I last saw them huh? I remember when I first saw Connie, I was so tempted to bring her along with Heidi and I! LOL. Does she still have the same coloring? I can see some of it but can't really tell if it's still the same or not.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> so do you know what they are mixed with?
> 
> See I really like the look of your does but I dislike the normal purbred nubian look.


They are not mixed with anything that I know of, they're just not registered.

Yeah Crissa, they have gotten bigger....finally, they just seemed to hit a growth spurt here in the last month or so. Connie still has the same kind of markings but her grey color has just gotten so much lighter. I was looking at a picture of her when she was a baby the other day, and she was so much darker.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Very pretty girls, Bethany. They all look so sweet. They seem quite content and happy.


----------



## Phoenix83 (Feb 7, 2008)

pretty! love nubian ears!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How Cute


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful girls!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Alyssa!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so pretty!!!!! I love them.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Chelsey!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.... what a cute picture. I love Nubians!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Hailee!


----------

